# Return Trip to NV for Cuttys



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

My boys headed back to Pyramid for springbreak last weekend. Many hrs on the ladder and stripping brought some nice bites.

Pretty hard to beat a fish like this on your 16th birthday.







Great color on some of these fish.







A half dozen "decent" fish like this makes for a nice weekend.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Dang nice fish! I'm jealous.

What do mean "many hours on the ladder"?


----------



## spencerD (Jan 14, 2014)

Alright, you sold me. I'm making a trip out there ASAP.


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

longbow,
They wade out to the tops of their chest waders and set up a ladder. Then climb the ladder and fish off of the ladder. Just puts them up higher and easier to cast. Seem to be more effective than even a boat or floattube.


----------



## RYsenTrout (Jun 6, 2012)

Where can we see these GoPro videos?


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Muley73 said:


> longbow,
> They wade out to the tops of their chest waders and set up a ladder. Then climb the ladder and fish off of the ladder. Just puts them up higher and easier to cast. Seem to be more effective than even a boat or floattube.


Huh, I've never heard of that. Good idea.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Longbow, I figured you to be the kind of guy that's been around and seen it all! Lots of folks use this ladder method. Field and Stream has an article this month all about this. Guys out on the bonefish flats, another guy catching sharks from it, and lots of people flyfishing trout.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

If you replace "pyramid" with "vegas", it sounds like a wild spring break:smile:



Muley73 said:


> My boys headed back to Vegas for springbreak last weekend. Many hrs on the ladder and stripping brought some nice bites.


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Lots of guys use the ladders at Utah Lake.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

You asked for it:


----------



## Muley73 (Nov 20, 2010)

Great video!!! Thanks for posting!


----------

